# Another cabbage dish...the best you've ever had



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Trust me, this is a great way to fix cabbage:

Heat a bit of oil in a large skillet. Add 2 tsp of mustard seeds to warm oil. After a couple minutes, add one minced clove of garlic and 1/2 a thinly sliced jalapeno (use it all if you like more spice). Add sliced cabbage about 1/2 head, salt, stir well. Cook for several minutes until slightly softened (keep it crunchy). Add 1 tbsp. water, 1tbsp fresh lime juice, some chopped cilantro, stir and then serve it up. Guaranteed to make cabbage eaters out of refusers before. 

We just harvested several heads before this hard freeze and can't get enough of this dish. Enjoy.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Cabbage ???? That's what my beloved ol' Dad used to call "Prison Food"...:biggrin:




Gotta admit that recipe of yores does sound like it could make it palatable, at least...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Prison food...got to be kidding. Have you ever checked out the nutritional value of cabbage? Prisoners should be so fortunate.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I eat cabbage like some eat apples. A big wedge with black pepper and cold beer is a treat for me.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Southern fried cabbage with bacon and onions...good stuff'


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Cabbage Jambalaya...mmmm mmmm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> I eat cabbage like some eat apples. A big wedge with black pepper and cold beer is a treat for me.


Now that's what I'm talking about...but try this recipe out PW and wash the result down with a cold beer. You won't be sorry.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

fried cabbage...:doowapsta


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Meadowlark said:


> We just harvested several heads before this hard freeze and can't get enough of this dish. Enjoy.


I pulled some of my cabbage before the freeze, afraid I would loose it all. The ones I left seem to be doing well.....will they continue to grow and get bigger in the middle of winter. First time cabbage grower. Thanks.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Let me start by saying my wife is NOT a big cabbage fan.

I told her today I was making this dish with venison Salisbury steak. Made the steak with the smothered onions, mushrooms, bell peppers, with a little jalapeno. Followed your recipe to the T. Both came out great.

The wife was cleaning up and I saw her picking the cabbage out of the tupperware before putting in the fridge. lol

THnaks for the recipe!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Postman said:


> I pulled some of my cabbage before the freeze, afraid I would loose it all. The ones I left seem to be doing well.....will they continue to grow and get bigger in the middle of winter. First time cabbage grower. Thanks.


Yes...they should be fine but growth rates may be slow the rest of the winter.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> ...THnaks for the recipe!


More than welcome....someone gave it to me so least I could do was share.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

2 recipes...

1. 3 Thinly sliced bacon in a sauce pan. Start cooking it and getting greasy. Add a half head of thinly sliced cabbage and a fair amount of La Fiesta Fajita Season. Cook it down till it's soft. It taste like candy!!

2 Spray Pam in casserole dish. Cut cabbage into pieces about half the size of your hand. Take your favorite sausage (slovacek's) and cut into 4-5" pieces. Slice down the middle. Lay sausage on top of cabbage. Season nicely with La Fiesta Fajita Seasoning and Bake at 350 til cabbage is soft.

Not difficult dishes, but I **** sure enjoy them!


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Love fried cabbage. And fried cabbage with sausage.


----------

